# live shrimps



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

is it ok to put live shrimps in my tank with my five 3'' rbps,.. the thing is shrimps have pincers right? just afraid that my red's might have an injury when they try to nip the shrimps


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sepiroth18 said:


> is it ok to put live shrimps in my tank with my five 3'' rbps,.. the thing is shrimps have pincers right? just afraid that my red's might have an injury when they try to nip the shrimps


Doubt it guess its possible....but the shrimp WILL disappear eventually!


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

i tried to put one shrimp, about 2" in size, my p's tried to nip it but the shrimp is fighting back,.. might as well remove it before i regret it,..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

notaverage said:


> is it ok to put live shrimps in my tank with my five 3'' rbps,.. the thing is shrimps have pincers right? just afraid that my red's might have an injury when they try to nip the shrimps


Doubt it guess its possible....but the shrimp WILL disappear eventually!
[/quote]

agreed
the shrimp will loose, whatever damage they do to the Ps will be gone in a week or two.
its your call.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick g said:


> is it ok to put live shrimps in my tank with my five 3'' rbps,.. the thing is shrimps have pincers right? just afraid that my red's might have an injury when they try to nip the shrimps


Doubt it guess its possible....but the shrimp WILL disappear eventually!
[/quote]

agreed
the shrimp will loose, whatever damage they do to the Ps will be gone in a week or two.
its your call.
[/quote]

I say let the Piranhas EAT!!


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll remove the pincers and the sharp snout just to play safe,.. can they rip the hard shrimp shells?? they're just 3" long,.. the shrimps are 2" long


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah but there is five of them. 
it will be like hanibal lector and gummy bears.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sepiroth18 said:


> i'll remove the pincers and the sharp snout just to play safe,.. can they rip the hard shrimp shells?? they're just 3" long,.. the shrimps are 2" long


I had a solitary red that DESTROYED an apple crab. Or some other name like that! The legs were ripped off One by One so...Shrimp...I think will again disappear...just my experience though I guess if you over feed them you will be ok for a short while.


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the advices bro!







ill hit you up and try to take pictures of them munching on the shrimps,... thanks again,..


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

notaverage said:


> i'll remove the pincers and the sharp snout just to play safe,.. can they rip the hard shrimp shells?? they're just 3" long,.. the shrimps are 2" long


I had a solitary red that DESTROYED an apple crab. Or some other name like that! The legs were ripped off One by One so...Shrimp...I think will again disappear...just my experience though I guess if you over feed them you will be ok for a short while.
[/quote]

I bought a blue lobster once couple inches long thinking he would survive cuz of his pinchers, and within 30 minutes of putting him in there, he was no where to be found. I hope my 4 reds liked it cuz it was an expensive little feeding


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont think shrimps pincers are large enough to do anything to them (unless you are thinking of crabs or crayfish)

they can tear through the shell

ive tried ghost shrimp before and they got eaten pretty well


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I would presume you are talking about ghost shrimp or crawfish. Either way, they will become a meal for your fish.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If it's 2" long, I'm almost leaning toward _Atyopsis moluccensis_...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> i dont think shrimps pincers are large enough to do anything to them (unless you are thinking of crabs or crayfish)
> 
> they can tear through the shell
> 
> ive tried ghost shrimp before and they got eaten pretty well


Absolutely....I used ghost shrimp for my Diamondback Terps and threw some in the P tank on occasion.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Those bamboo shrimp have fishing nets on their hands not even pinchers though lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i guess thats the ordinary shrimp you bought on wet market right?? if your reds are that small then why dont you give them smaller shrimp, i know they're available ( i bought 1/2"s before); theyre easily be eaten and you'll not worry about hard shells.

BTW at that size i still give mine pellets and bloodworms


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nick g said:


> yeah but there is five of them.
> it will be like hanibal lector and gummy bears.


lol


----------

